# wiederkehrenden Wert für Design in XML ablegen



## Gast2 (4. Sep 2012)

Hallo Kollegen und Kolleginnen! 

Ich habe viel e TextView's und will sie alle mit gleichem margin-botton versehen.
Theoretisch kann ich das in der XML so machen:[XML]android:layout_marginBottom="5dp"[/XML]
Da der genaue Wert (5dp) gelegentlich verändert werden soll, und zwar für alle 9 TextViews gleich, möchte ich diese 5dp gerne in der style.xml anlegen und nur dort an einer Stelle verändern müssen.[XML]android:layout_marginBottom="@wert/mein_margin_wert"[/XML]

Aber wie muss der Eintrag in style.xml richtig aussehen?
Das bekomme ich nicht hin und google hat mir auch noch nicht geholfen.

Habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich???

Mit Dank!
der Frank


----------



## schlingel (4. Sep 2012)

Wenn du nur einen Wert ablegen willst, musst du nicht einen ganzen Style anlegen. Es reicht wenn du den Wert in's dimen.xml schreibst.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Sep 2012)

Herzlichen Dank!


----------

